# Free to a good home



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a well seasoned GSP female. Dee is 11 years old and is in great health. She has been grouse and woodcock hunted her entire life along with pheasant hunting in ND. This dog has a ton of hunting experience. A lot of MS'ers have hunted behind this dog and she showed them a great time. I believe she can deliver a few more good years of hunting to someone. 

I am trying to place this dog for a friend who no longer has the space required to keep her and he would like to see her go to someone who would hunt her.

If interested please feel free to give me a call.

Bruce
231-882-4714
231-499-3060


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I hope you can find her a good home that will appreciate her in her old age, Bruce. 

It's so sad when people no longer want a dog just because they've gotten older...


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Some people would rather have the memory of a good dog living out the rest of its life in a good home, hunting until the end, rather than the memory of finding the dog dead in its kennel one day.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope she finds a great home!
I've got a weakness for old dogs, makes me a little thankful I live in a small house or I'd be taking in too many! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

I was a little hesitant to put her on here because of her age.

She has a home with us to spend out the rest of her hunting career but thought that she could teach someone what bird dogs are all about. She is in great shape and should be able to give a few more years of great hunting opportunities to the right person.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I will ask around. I recently placed a 9 year old GSP, excellent health, and her owner just loves her. She zooms around the yard like a puppy. 

But then again, she is Schatzies dam, so I wouldn't expect less...:lol:


----------



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

How is she with younger dogs? I have an 18 month old rambunctious pup who would constantly torment her to play.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> I hope you can find her a good home that will appreciate her in her old age, Bruce.
> 
> It's so sad when people no longer want a dog just because they've gotten older...


it's sad when people can't keep their negative opinions to themselves


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

chewy said:


> it's sad when people can't keep their negative opinions to themselves


That's kind of a negative opinion of negative opinions 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Especially about this board, which is why so many won't use it anymore, is that someone can't state an opinion without someone making a personal attack on that person. Some boards are over-moderated, others I don't think are moderated at all...like this one. 

I hope you can find somewhere to place her, Bruce.


----------



## Vahunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I know this dog and have hunted behind her. She's a sweetheart and a great hunter. I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

I wish I had the room and time for a second dog, the wife even said it would be fine if we had the room, did she find a home yet?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

kek25 said:


> Some people would rather have the memory of a good dog living out the rest of its life in a good home, hunting until the end, rather than the memory of finding the dog dead in its kennel one day.


No kidding Keith. Some people are so quick to open their mouth and criticize what other are trying to do, without seeing the big picture. I.e. Linda. 

It never fails, always some bleeding heart has to say something when someone tries to rehome a dog, even if it is for the better.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

kek25 said:


> Some people would rather have the memory of a good dog living out the rest of its life in a good home, hunting until the end, rather than the memory of finding the dog dead in its kennel one day.



Couldn't agree with you more. :16suspect. I use a dog for 11 years and heck yes I want somebody ELSE to deal with his old age and death. Why should I be the one to find him dead in the kennel, as you said? I'll leave that for some other poor S.O.B. Heck, why ruin my 11 years of good times with the dog, only to have to find him dead in the kennel.:chillin:

Yea boy, it's people like Linda that bring light on the situation that ought to just keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

Back woods said:


> I was a little hesitant to put her on here because of her age.
> 
> She has a home with us to spend out the rest of her hunting career but thought that she could teach someone what bird dogs are all about. She is in great shape and should be able to give a few more years of great hunting opportunities to the right person.


You are doing a honorable thing by keeping and or re-homing this dog that its owner no longer "has room for". If I hear of someone that needs the dog, I'll surely get them in contact with you.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Laphroaig said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. :16suspect. I use a dog for 11 years and heck yes I want somebody ELSE to deal with his old age and death. Why should I be the one to find him dead in the kennel, as you said? I'll leave that for some other poor S.O.B. Heck, why ruin my 11 years of good times with the dog, only to have to find him dead in the kennel.:chillin:
> 
> Yea boy, it's people like Linda that bring light on the situation that ought to just keep their mouth shut.


Relocating older dogs to good homes happens every day. The dogs are usually like the dog Bruce has -- proven hunters that are still in good health with a couple hunting seasons left. The folks rehoming the dogs have their needs (whatever they may be) met, and the folks receiving the dogs have their needs met. And most importantly, the dog has its needs met. These folks look for good homes for the dogs. It's better than letting the dogs languish in the kennel -- or the alternative. The dog gets to complete its life doing what it loves to do. It's a very humane manner in which to handle the dog.

I'll chalk your comment(s) up to ignorance as to how this process works, how successful it can be, and the individual circumstances involved. Judgemental opinions do nothing to help this dog find a home and won't change how folks decide what is best for their dogs. 

Cracks me up how every time a thread seeking help for a dog comes up someone has to lambaste the owner for doing what he or she believes is best for the dog. For some reason the folks casting the stones think they need to impose their beliefs on the owner of the dog -- as if that will change anything.

I remember seeing another thread on another forum involving someone looking to rehome a young bird dog because it just wasn't a good match to the young family. As I recall, the first comments had nothing to do with rehoming the dog, but instead chastised the owner for failing to make a good decision before purchasing the dog. Give me a break. That thread was eventually deleted by the moderators, as it should have been, because most of the responses did nothing to aid the OP rehome the dog.

Bring light on what situation???

Your efforts would be much better spent on issues that really need addressing.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

kek25 said:


> Relocating older dogs to good homes happens every day. The dogs are usually like the dog Bruce has -- proven hunters that are still in good health with a couple hunting seasons left. The folks rehoming the dogs have their needs (whatever they may be) met, and the folks receiving the dogs have their needs met. And most importantly, the dog has its needs met. These folks look for good homes for the dogs. It's better than letting the dogs languish in the kennel -- or the alternative. The dog gets to complete its life doing what it loves to do. It's a very humane manner in which to handle the dog.
> 
> I'll chalk your comment(s) up to ignorance as to how this process works, how successful it can be, and the individual circumstances involved. Judgemental opinions do nothing to help this dog find a home and won't change how folks decide what is best for their dogs.
> 
> ...


I have no disagreement with the basic free market system of dog brokerage as you now describe it. I chose to point out my thoughts in my earlier post in response to your post; which strikes me as twisted justification and excuse making. 

Linda G. Expressed her opinion. You chose to discredit her opinion in a most convoluted way, in my opinion. Your justification was that people are validated by not having to find their dog dead in the kennel from old age; to preserve the many years of good memories. Rather, let the NEXT guy find it dead of old age. I find that logic that you used to refute Linda G. ridiculous. 

I have obviously "struck a nerve" with you. I just felt like Linda G. was entitled to her opinion, and that your justification of letting some other guy deal with the death of ones dog....to preserve memories......was "fair game" to be called out for the convoluted logic that it is.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Laphroaig said:


> I have no disagreement with the basic free market system of dog brokerage as you now describe it. I chose to point out my thoughts in my earlier post in response to your post; which strikes me as twisted justification and excuse making.
> 
> Linda G. Expressed her opinion. You chose to discredit her opinion in a most convoluted way, in my opinion. Your justification was that people are validated by not having to find their dog dead in the kennel from old age; to preserve the many years of good memories. Rather, let the NEXT guy find it dead of old age. I find that logic that you used to refute Linda G. ridiculous.
> 
> I have obviously "struck a nerve" with you. I just felt like Linda G. was entitled to her opinion, and that your justification of letting some other guy deal with the death of ones dog....to preserve memories......was "fair game" to be called out for the convoluted logic that it is.


Maybe some people should keep their opinions to themselves. Just because someone has an opinion to the contrary doesn't justify coming in and thread crapping. Civility works both ways.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

"maybe some people should keep their opinions to themselves"...

as long as it's not something you agree with, right? If it WAS something you agreed with, you'd want to hear all about it, over and over...LOL

Isn't that what these board are for? Opinions, ideas, advice, and help?

And my comment about it being sad was relatively mild, in fact, I think it's horrible that anyone would ever consider doing such a thing to any dog...what if someone did it to YOU? You'll get old, too. 

Wait, you'll say, I'm being ridiculous. After all, dogs are just animals. Well, most people just don't think like that, thank god. Otherwise, we'd have far more old dogs in shelters that end up costing taxpayers big money and still get euthanized. Ever talked to your local shelter about the average cost of taking in an old dog?

I do hope you can place that dog, Bruce. Even old worn out cover dogs deserve a good home. Just because they can't help their owners gain more ego with more trophies, pats on the back from their buddies, and money from stud fees is no excuse to just off a dog because he's no longer of any use to you and your "string" and taking up valuable kennel space ...


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


Congrats on the new family member! make sure to post pictures. I think it sounds like a win-win situation for both you and Dee!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Sounds like an extremely good fit; glad it worked-out.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


Congratulations on a nice find for your first bird dog.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Good job Hogman! I hope you enjoy her! Sounds like a great dog. What a great reply to get the thread back on topic.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Linda G. said:


> "maybe some people should keep their opinions to themselves"...
> 
> as long as it's not something you agree with, right? If it WAS something you agreed with, you'd want to hear all about it, over and over...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


Good deal! Glad you were able to give her a home as well as some fun this Fall


----------



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


You're "the man" Hogmansp! My 11 y/o GSP has slowed down a bit, but she wouldn't miss a trip to the north-woods if her life depended on it. Thanks for giving Dee a chance!


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


 
Good deal... I bet you get a lot of enjoyment out of this dog. Post some pictures and keep us updated. Its nice to hear how these re-homed dogs work out. I can't remeber ever seeing a negeative response on here, and several people have rehomed some really nice dogs.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

As I posted in a different thread my first bird dog was a rehomed senior springer. And I believe it was a great way for me to get involved in upland hunting. I only hunted once a week or so; he had time to rest between hunts and I had a well trained dog to learn with.

Hogmansp good luck with the new dog and welcome to the sickness.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> I do hope you can place that dog, Bruce. Even old worn out cover dogs deserve a good home. Just because they can't help their owners gain more ego with more trophies, pats on the back from their buddies, and money from stud fees is no excuse to just off a dog because he's no longer of any use to you and your "string" and taking up valuable kennel space ...


:lol: Hey, Linda's back talking about things she doesn't know anything about.

I'm sure Dee will fit in nicely with you, hogmansp.
She's a really nice dog.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> :lol: Hey, Linda's back talking about things she doesn't know anything about.
> 
> I'm sure Dee will fit in nicely with you, hogmansp.
> She's a really nice dog.


You sir are the one full of crap. Linda strikes a nerve simply by telling it like it is. 

Good luck Dee!


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and *I believe her pace will fit me just fine*. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


I'm glad the thread ended with Dee going to good home. As far as pace, maybe this shorthair (wink, wink) has slowed a bit. This was one fast and far ranging dog. But a very nice and honest bird dog. Training in Kentucky a few years back we broke this dog loose with a pointer. They took the entire ridge on a straight line, over 1/2 mile and then disappeared over the edge. When we made it to the end Dee was standing tall and firm with birds in front of her. I think Brad may have been there, I know the owner was.



BradU20 said:


> :lol: Hey, Linda's back talking about things she doesn't know anything about.
> 
> I'm sure Dee will fit in nicely with you, hogmansp.
> She's a really nice dog.





KalamazooKid said:


> You sir are the one full of crap. Linda strikes a nerve simply by telling it like it is.
> 
> Good luck Dee!


K-man, Brad is correct on this one. Linda made reference to this dog being dumped like so many other coverdogs, no longer winning any titles. That's where she's wrong. This wasn't a coverdog and I don't believe Dee ever competed in any venue other than a hunt dog stake or 2 with a previous owner. This was pure and simple a hunting dog. I know there are many a competition dog that gets re-homed after they reach old age, it just isn't the case here. And that's where Linda is incorrect and Brad knows this.

But then, maybe this is another Dee dog ..................and I'm the one that's full of ****.

Good luck Hogman.....................put a Garmin on her.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

hogmansp said:


> Well I spoke with Bruce today and Dee will become part of My Family. She will be my first "Bird dog" and I believe her pace will fit me just fine. She will be more than welcome to join my 13 year old Lab and I for our nightly run and walk and we will be getting out in the Field every other weekend and training with some friends with quail. Heading out to SD this fall and I will love to have her come along. I do not need to have the KING of dogs on my first outing just someone that wants to spend some time out in nature. Some may think that the situation is sad but I feel it as a blessing to get to spend time with a seasoned GSP! Thanks for taking the time Bruce!


Good on you. Nice to see someone step up to the plate. Glad to hear she has a new home. Hope she will be able to get over losing her current family.

I can't understand why someone can't voice an opinion with out personal attacks. In stead of attacking Linda why not just simply state you don't agree and why you don't agree with out the personal insults. I think dumping a dog because of its age is wrong, but if the owners life has changed and he can't care for the dog anymore I understand that. I don't know that any of us have a clear understanding of why the owner whishes to part ways with his dog. I think it is sad for both dog and owner.

The truth of the matter is that some dog owners see their dogs as nothing more than a hunting tool. Like just another gun in the gun safe. To those that have a close bond with thier dogs and see them as life long hunting partners it is un thinkable to give them up. I am sure others think we are silly for having that close of a bond with a dog.


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

Meeting Bruce in the morning to pick her up! A little field work fun on Sunday


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Well said Doug.Congrats Hogman.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

hogmansp said:


> Meeting Bruce in the morning to pick her up! A little field work fun on Sunday


Hey post some photo's of your new dog working the field.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

...and I hunted over her with Dan and Fritz. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your new Dog, she's shown a few guys a few birds.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm with Brandy said:


> I can't understand why someone can't voice an opinion with out personal attacks. In stead of attacking Linda why not just simply state you don't agree and why you don't agree with out the personal insults.



I agree with most of your post but Linda is Linda. And there a a select few that defend her no matter what. She has a tendency to make up things and attack others when not needed. I've seen it done before in the turkey threads. I for one do not feel bad when she gets attacked. I used to but then after seeing it over and over again you lose the respect.


Glad to see the dog get picked up. Had I not just graduated college and living in the city I would have jumped at the. Chance to take her. Good luck!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Vahunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Dee can get it done. I have shot many a bird over her. She's a hard worker and will knock all the hair off her ears by the end of the season. 



Steelheadfred said:


> Congrats on your new Dog, she's shown a few guys a few birds.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> "maybe some people should keep their opinions to themselves"...
> 
> as long as it's not something you agree with, right? If it WAS something you agreed with, you'd want to hear all about it, over and over...LOL
> 
> ...


no that isn't what these boards are for if they wanted your opinion the post would have said. should I get rid of the dog. or any other form of a question. therefore it's not open to your opinion 


hell if it was me I would just dig a hole and bury it like what's his name said. then I don't have to listen to an animal rights activist tell me I shouldn't dump dogs that aren't wanted anymore. 

the choices are. leave the dog in a kennel until it dies. kill the dog. give the dog to a family who will take care of it. 
out of the 3 choices which sounds the nicest.


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

Dee is currently napping with Riley our lab. She acts like she has lived here her whole life rather than a few hours. I will get a few pics posted. If anyone has any more photos of Dee post them up! Thanks Bruce and Linda for taking the time I think she fits right in. Scott


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Laphroaig said:


> You are doing a honorable thing by keeping and or re-homing this dog that its owner no longer "has room for". If I hear of someone that needs the dog, I'll surely get them in contact with you.



Congrats Hogman!!


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Dee was one of the nicest moving Shorthairs I ever owned. She stuck her birds hard and would hunt all day. 










I sold her shortly after she placed 3rd in the spring hunting dog stake in Gladwin. If I recall correctly she was 2 years old...










I'm glad she is going to a good home. 

PS. Critter Trapper this was my OHI Shameless breeding I told you about. Her brother went to a pro on the horseback circuit. 


Mike


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Scott brought Dee up to the RGS training seminar. We worked her out back so I could show Scott how she handles off leash. She ran very well and pointed a woodcock. Go Dee!!! 

You'll have a blast with her this fall. We are very glad that Dee went to a loving home.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Grouseman2 said:


> Dee was one of the nicest moving Shorthairs I ever owned. She stuck her birds hard and would hunt all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I realize why I kept randomly glaring at this dog as I recognized her and I couldn't figure out from where! Gorgeous dog and probably one of the calmest dogs there. Congrats Hogman!


----------



## hogmansp (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time again Bruce. Dee really is a great addition to our family. I will get some pics posted of our upcoming hunts although I normally do not carry a camera. I think instead of everyone being negetive on rehoming older dogs I will start a tread of dogs that are happy in there older age as a result of being rehomed? Seeing her on the woodcock was pretty cool and she ended up chacing it all the way home sleeping in the passangers seat!:lol: You guy's did give out some great information at the event. Thanks Justin, Jenny and Bruce. Fritz and the gang put together a very nice meeting. Hough and Michell have a great place and thank you as well. Scott


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds like everyone came out a winner in this deal.

Congrats on your new dog, and kudo's to Bruce for taking the time to find her a good home.


----------

